# 'The Wrestler' on Film 4



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just a heads up: 'The Wrestler' is on Film 4 tonight at 9:00pm.

Don't know if it's any good or not, but will give it a try.

:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

it is a very good movie.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its ok mate of mine loves it defo worth a watch but not a buy be interesting to see what ya think


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The first time I watched it I liked it... tried to watch it for a second time & didn't make it halfway...

It's a bit like Gran Torino OR No Country for Old Men IMO


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not seen the other one you mention, but I get where you're coming from with 'No country for old men' :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

VIPER said:


> Not seen the other one you mention, but I get where you're coming from with 'No country for old men' :thumb:


Gran Torino has Clint Eastwood - worth a watch... but only once :lol:

Love the air gun... would get all the water from out of my wing mirrors!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the wrestler is pretty good... everyone makes links with his real life, which makes it a bit more emotional...

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> the wrestler is pretty good... everyone makes links with his real life, which makes it a bit more *emotional*...
> 
> :thumb:


you?!?! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you?!?! :doublesho




I can relate to someone f everything up, living a sad life, but at the end of the day, not willing to change who they are....

I live it everyday... 

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

plenty of :argie: on here for ya im sure  :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Watched a good while back and is a great performance.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Great film!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Another vote for a great Film

Old lap dancer amd wrestler 
What a story


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I watched it when it first came out and thought it was boring


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I watched it last night, was a great film, better than I was expecting.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed it! Great performance from Rouke IMO, and a great ass on Marisa Tomei :argie: 

Anyone see the credits right to the end? Why the 'special' thanks for Axl Rose?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was it not a thanks for using his music.... Thats what i thought anyway..???

Axl allowed them to use Sweet Child of mine for free... as was such a low budget movie...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, could have been James, as _'Sweet Child...'_ was used wasn't it, but then that did get the usual movie credit along with the rest of the songs that formed the soundtrack, so not sure?

(Oh, and meant Axl, not Axy LOL! That's like I know the guy -_ "Hey, Axy, what's with the special credit at the end of The Wrestler?" "Well, Vipes, it's like this....."_) :lol:

Simple typo (my keyboard has the 'y' and the 'l' together okay? )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> The Guns N' Roses song "Sweet Child o' Mine" is played during Randy's ring entrance at the end of the film.
> 
> In his Golden Globe acceptance speech, Rourke mentioned that Axl Rose donated the song for free due to the budget, and the film's closing credits thank Rose for this.
> 
> Rourke had used the same song as his intro music during his stint as a boxer in the mid-90s


:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Enjoyed it:thumb: But for die hard wrestling fans dont watch it as it shows the tricks of the trade. not that its fake or anything Great story about fame and ruin i think. Always liked the saying *live fast die young* not so sure now im old  Good film :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Aha, that explains it then, and Axl (or 'Axy' as his mates call him ), has gone up in my estimation now :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Aha, that explains it then, and Axl (or 'Axy' as his mates call him ), has gone up in my estimation now :thumb:


How is old Axy getting on anyway!?!?!?

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Great movie and Rourke was cracking in the role. I found myself trying to see which wrestlers he based parts of his character on.

Bruce Springsteens song in it was awesome.


----------

